# Gluten



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have been told to try a gluten free diet for a month to see if it helps with my illness. Not sure but it looks as if I had better take my reading glasses with me when I go shopping, if there is anyone who can guide me on this will be most pleased. It will also stop complaints in Sainsbury's about isle blocking. 

cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Most supermarkets have special diet sections - you should find several gluten free versions of products that normally contain gluten there.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have been told to try a gluten free diet for a month to see if it helps with my illness. Not sure but it looks as if I had better take my reading glasses with me when I go shopping, if there is anyone who can guide me on this will be most pleased. It will also stop complaints in Sainsbury's about isle blocking.
> 
> cabby


Cabby, If you have been advised by a health professional then surely they will have given you some guidance on a gluten free diet. If you've been told by some bloke down the pub then I think you had better speak to a doctor and get a referral to a dietitian to get some proper advice.

Sorry if that sounds harsh but gluten intolerance and coeliac disease is a specialist area and not the stuff of diy diagnosis.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Going for a test at GP's, thought I would ask before I go.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a grandson who is gluten intolerant but NOT coeliac and it does require extra care when shopping. Gluten is in a wide range of products made from wheat, barley or rye, this NHS Choices section on Coeliac disease will give you a basic introduction, but do take professional advice - ask to see a dietician for that.

Best wishes that it sorts the problem - it has for my grandson, he is now VERY much better and can recognise for himself _"Food that will make me ill"_ (aged 3) - it was suggested by the school initially.... and checked with the Doctor who is referring for specialist advice. Gluten free has revolutionised his life.....

Dave


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

cabby said:


> I have been told to try a gluten free diet for a month to see if it helps with my illness. Not sure but it looks as if I had better take my reading glasses with me when I go shopping, if there is anyone who can guide me on this will be most pleased. It will also stop complaints in Sainsbury's about isle blocking.
> 
> cabby


I am a coeliac and your health professional should rule coeliac disease out before telling you to avoid gluten otherwise you will never know.
Get the blood test done then decide what to do .

Advice on gluten free diets etc can be found on www.coeliac.org.uk

Good luck


----------

